# DIY Dog collection at Airport



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi All, 

Has anyone picked up their pet themselves at Dubai airport? If so, what and where do you go?

I have everything confirmed by Vet on duty at Dubai airport that his paperwork is in order, and I also have his import license from Ministry of Environment & Water...so all systems go.

I just want to know, that once we land, where to go and collect, and if it is fairly straightforward. I say "fairly" loosely, as expect to wait around, but just wondering if anyone took this route instead of paying 1,000s to an agent....cheers


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone picked up their pet themselves at Dubai airport? If so, what and where do you go?
> 
> ...


This excellent post should help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/124174-transport-my-dogs.html


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Laowei said:


> This excellent post should help
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/124174-transport-my-dogs.html


GREAT! Just what the doctor ordered...cheers


----------

